# Recommended LED to penetrate bottom of a 24" deep 135 gallon.



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

T5


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

you have a budget in mind?
any perks.. like dimming, color adj ect?
how wide is the tank?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok, looking thru this site it would seem your 135 gallon aquarium should measure out 72" long, 18" front to back, and 24" tall.
The 18" front to back is nice in that many different LED lights should be able to handle the width. You would just need to figure out how many lights would be needed to cover the 72" length.

As Jeff said, what's your budget? I currently have a pair of Radion XR15 fresh water LED lights. They would have no problem with a 24" deep tank (mine is listed as 21" deep but I measure about 18" of water depth). At max power I can generate over 160 par at the substrate - likely more than any sane person would need  The down side to these lights is the cost. And in your case, I don't think 3 lights would cover the 72" width.

The AI Prime lights are nice - but I suspect they would be closer to low to low/medium light on your tank at the substrate.

Now, the SBReef freshwater lights would also have more than enough power to reach the bottom of your tank - but you would have to suspend the lights above the tank. Something I did not want to do.


----------



## Jonathanr27 (Apr 13, 2018)

I mean, my budget would realistically be like $250ish tops. I ordered a beamswork 72" full spectrum ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LFF07EC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ). It's a decent light, but I feel like on it's own it won't get the job done. Right now I have that, and a 72" t12 light going. I'd ideally just like to have one LED light.

Would a Current USA Orbit work on a planted tank? It has 6700k white light and some blue light that I assume you could just turn down a bit. It's made for salt water, but I don't see why it couldn't work for fresh. Thoughts?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Jonathanr27 said:


> I mean, my budget would realistically be like $250ish tops. I ordered a beamswork 72" full spectrum ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LFF07EC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ). It's a decent light, but I feel like on it's own it won't get the job done. Right now I have that, and a 72" t12 light going. I'd ideally just like to have one LED light.













PAR for the 5 row .5W emitters isn't shabby...
Staying in the Beamswork line next step up is this:
*EVO Quad 72" Timer 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus 96x 3W*

It's one light but really 2..........
179.95
13000 Lumens..


Personally just add another smaller one..
$120
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KYELCLC/ref=twister_B01KYELCSK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
2 is 16000 lumens..


Between 2 .5W or 1 3W the footprint will be about the same. 10.4 vs 9.25" wide

going up from there is budget buster territory and, again, more than one light..like 3 of these:
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html
6,16,6,16,6,16,6..

Possibly could get away w/ 2.. but tricky..

Or 3 AI-primes.. @ $200 a pop.


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

I would go with a few of the 160watt blackbox reef leds. Tons of par at depth and you can dim down the colors individualy to your liking.

Bump: Something like these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017GWDF7E/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1527875859&sr=8-11&keywords=reef%2Bled&dpPl=1&dpID=51EJdaqF67L&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1

Bump: They should be enough light to grow any plant considering they can grow sps coral.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

spec33 said:


> I would go with a few of the 160watt blackbox reef leds. Tons of par at depth and you can dim down the colors individualy to your liking.
> 
> Bump: Something like these. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017...dpPl=1&dpID=51EJdaqF67L&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1
> 
> Bump: They should be enough light to grow any plant considering they can grow sps coral.


Yea, they work.. still probaby need 3..
$308.97
vs 3 "freshwater specific".

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html
$404.85..


----------



## Finnex (Nov 9, 2010)

How's this at 24" deep...


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Underwater ones don't measure correctly in air btw....

divide reading by 1.32 per apogee..see manual.. 
72.72...


----------



## Finnex (Nov 9, 2010)

Good call. Say 76 through glasstop & water.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

Using 3 on my tank, hung 10" above the surface. tank's the same dimensions as yours. yeah it'll break your budget but it might be worth it depending how important adjustability is for you

SBReef Freshwater LED PAR data: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1cZkOmjIHefH8wWz_rfz11YZNHoxWrbUwW0D7hqWJBxY/edit?usp=sharing

they're also releasing a new light in a couple months, dunno if you wanna wait for that though. this is from their facebook page


> We will be releasing a new light at MACNA, a complete game changer, finally an LED the T5 guys will love! The "sTx", aka sticks light, as in SPS. Coast to coast diode coverage with zero shadowing and far more PAR than any T5 set up. Modular diode runs that can be changed out to change spectrum, just like changing tube color on T5s. We will also have tubes for FW Planted tanks. Tubes will come in 24,36, 48 and 72" lengths. Imagine a 72" fixture with 6x 72" bulbs instead of 12x 36" T5s. Half the cost with 5-10 year life. Except our tubes last 5-10 years in stead of 9 months. Every 2 bulbs will have it's own power cord and switch. We will also offer units with timers and remotes. Sorry no pricing or teaser pics yet...Should start shipping in July or August prior to official release at MACNA. #gameoverT5


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Finnex said:


> How's this at 24" deep...




Woo what light is this?


----------



## Finnex (Nov 9, 2010)

varanidguy said:


> Woo what light is this?



Something I'm hopeful will be available in fall :wink2:


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Finnex said:


> Something I'm hopeful will be available in fall :wink2:




That’s impressive! I just recently picked up the 24/7+ CC for my 40 breeder and love it. Can’t wait to see your extra high light option!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a big fan or Orphek and they just came out with their new light bars and they have one for freshwater tanks. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/orphek.com/or-120-bar-led-light-freshwater-planted/amp/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

lbacha said:


> I'm a big fan or Orphek and they just came out with their new light bars and they have one for freshwater tanks.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/orphek.com/or-120-bar-led-light-freshwater-planted/amp/
> 
> ...




Is there any PAR data for those lights?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

*Recommended LED to penetrate bottom of a 24&quot; deep 135 gallon.*

It is a 108 watt light I couldn't find par measurements but if you figure a finnex 24/7 is about 46 watts you can see it's a pretty powerful light bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lbacha said:


> It is a 108 watt light I couldn't find par measurements but if you figure a finnex 24/7 is about 46 watts you can see it's a pretty powerful light bar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orphek:


> The Full Spectrum Day Light -7000K (380nm- 750nm )


"My" measurements..lumen estimate based on watts and current LED efficiency..
Ballpark figure and could be off, but pretty sure not way off..


> * * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData orphekstrip2.txt [120°] x1
> ----------------------------------------
> ...


24" btw..and 120 degrees..

still would need 2...


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

It's got 36 "3W" leds but it is in no way 108 watts (orphek 120). Same way the 55 "3W" chinese black boxes/sbreeflights are not really 165W (well the ones that are all white & blue could possibly be...)
I have 2 :/ at 100% from about 18" par was roughly 80 with 1 light and with both on it was around 100. A little higher near the glass, that was directly under the light, no offset (12" approximate offset from the 2nd light.) I've now got them on some acrylic risers instead of hanging them but have them hooked up to a controller so they're not at 100% brightness all the time anymore.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Above was "watt independent"....
@ 108w it would be 83.3L/W

@2.5W/ diode comes to 100L/W

Guessitmate may be at most 20% too high.. 




> I have 2 :/ at 100% from about 18" par was roughly 80 with 1 light and with both on it was around 100.


Above guesstimate was 46.6PAR for one light at 24".. In line w/ your measurements..

2 are for spread more than power..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Was more in response to ibicha's commment about 108w vs 46w, than your #s I think your #s are probably in the ballpark. It's closer to 46w than 108w~


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> Was more in response to ibicha's commment about 108w vs 46w, than your #s I think your #s are probably in the ballpark. It's closer to 46w than 108w~



That's pretty low..
Black boxes use 500mA drivers.. and roughly would be 3.2 to 3.6V per diode (whites/blues)
1.6W to 1.8W 60w or 64W-ish for 36 diodes..


Constant voltage strips are similar.... AFAICT and may even run "hotter" than constant current (black box density is problematic at high drive currents).
lets just say 60W.. 


If you actually measured this I would be surprised..but it would be what it is.
Yea closer to 46W.. but probably in between 46 and 108.. 

Best guess is CC driver at 550mA.
not sure if they do 2 parallel branches for the big ones.. (running 1.1A split into 2) but a simple voltage measurement and that driver # will give you watts..
Though that cuts lumens in half from the above (@ 80L/w)..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> That's pretty low..
> Black boxes use 500mA drivers.. and roughly would be 3.2 to 3.6V per diode (whites/blues)
> 1.6W to 1.8W 60w or > for 36 diodes..
> 
> ...


They're around 60w in circuit @ 1050ma cold. So closer to 46 but yes between 46 and 108.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> They're around 60w in circuit @ 1050ma cold. So closer to 46 but yes between 46 and 108.



so watt efficiency comes into play. From your PAR data it looks pretty good..


Yea not the best metric..PPF/W is better of course..



My "goal" is to see if I can (or need to) slightly correct the Spectra estimate I used...
9000 Lumens would be way too high (considering W estimate) Would be 150L/w... not "impossible" but not likely either..


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah 9000 is probably high, I would be shocked if they averaged to 150L/w with 20 of the diodes being cyan amber deep red & violets


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Wobblebonk said:


> Yeah 9000 is probably high, I would be shocked if they averaged to 150L/w with 20 of the diodes being cyan amber deep red & violets


cyan and amber can push 70-80L/watt w/ good ones..............
deep red and violet are a different matter.. though, again L/W isn't the goal..

When I get my hands on the orig data, I'll re-look it.

not sure how spectra "translated" lumen to PAR but it might just go off the graph..
well lumens is a manual entry PAR is calculated..so not sure it makes much a difference, will check it a bit..

"downgraded" the lumens:
@ 45cm:
* MIXING LIST
----------------------------------------


> myData orphekstrip3.txt [120°] x1
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> * SIMULATION DATA
> ...





> at 100% from about 18" par was roughly 80


Not exactly a fit..

orig:


> * SIMULATION DATA
> ----------------------------------------
> Luminous flux : 9,000 lm
> Radiant flux : 37,618 mW
> ...


----------

